# Kill moss without killing clover



## JMPS (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi
I'm pretty inexperienced with lawn care I'm afraid, but wondered if anyone could help me with a query I can't find an answer to.
I've got quite a moss problem in my lawn and would like to get rid of it, but it sounds like most moss killers would also kill off the clover that I'd like to keep - I've been told that clover can be very beneficial to the lawn, and it looks nice.
Any tips?
Thanks, JMPS.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Think of moss as a messenger of a problem, not the problem itself. You wouldn't kill the messenger, would you?

Moss grows in areas where:

1) There is mostly shade.

2) In compacted soil.

3) In soil that is devoid of nutrients - especially calcium deficient. But be careful - too much nitrogen can kill the clover! However, a little slow release organic nitrogen in the spring is fine.

4) In acidic soil.

5) In areas that never dry out.

6) In areas where nothing else is growing.

Correct a few of these and the moss should go away. The best remedy is to topdress the area with compost and seed over those areas. The moss will not come back after that.

I agree with you on clover. It is beneficial as it takes in nitrogen from the atmosphere and feeds it to your soil. It also has creeping rhizomes which fill in bare spots nicely.

If possible, get a soil test done and find out what nutrients you are deficient in.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

I've used fireplace/wood ash to kill off small spots of moss with varying degrees of success, usually determined by my patience, or lack thereof…


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

thin_concrete said:


> I've used fireplace/wood ash to kill off small spots of moss with varying degrees of success, usually determined by my patience, or lack thereof…


Wood ash is alkaline, so it stands to reason that would work to bring pH up.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

Deadlawn said:


> thin_concrete said:
> 
> 
> > I've used fireplace/wood ash to kill off small spots of moss with varying degrees of success, usually determined by my patience, or lack thereof…
> ...


Correct. I've found that it takes a lot of ash to be effective though, not that that's a bad thing. Also, dish soap diluted in water is effective, but takes several applications.


----------



## JMPS (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks very much! Some really useful advice here, much appreciated.

Wishing you and your lawns a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

You could try killing both the moss and the clover and then reseeding with microclover. If you like experimenting, buy a small packet of seed and try it on a test patch.


----------

